# What type powder/sabot to shoot through a TC bone collector



## teehunter34 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just bought a tc bonecollector what is The recommended type of powder and bullet/sabot


----------



## Doyle (Aug 15, 2010)

My T/C Omega loves 100 gr of loose 777 and a 250gr Hornady SST in a low-drag sabot.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 16, 2010)

BH 209 w/Shock wave 250 or 240 powerbelts.


----------



## dgilles (Aug 16, 2010)

*what type*

BH209 and 240 grain powerbelts, my encore loves this load


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 17, 2010)

dgilles said:


> BH209 and 240 grain powerbelts, my encore loves this load



what he said!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re:*

BH 209 and a 300 grain .458 Nosler Partition, Of course, you have to buy the Orange MMC Sabot separately.  

I shoot the 300 grain ShockWave too, but I perfer to hunt with the NP because it just performs better.


----------



## TagNBrag (Oct 11, 2010)

How many gr of powder and what kind are you guys using? I have a Bone Collector with a Leophold Ultimate Slam scope. I've been using 150gr of 777 pellets and Hornady SST low drag 250gr sabots. My groups at 100yrds are horrible. Going to drop down to 100gr and switch sabots, any suggestions?


----------



## cathooker (Oct 11, 2010)

My T/C Triumph shoots great groups @ 100 yards with 90 grains of BH209 and 250 grain T/C Shockwave bullets.


----------



## Caver Dave (Oct 11, 2010)

The 250gr Shockwaves shoot VERY well in my Encore over 100gr of BH209, but switched to 250gr Hornady HP/XTPs for a bit of "insurance" against passthru...


----------



## Z7Hunhter (Oct 11, 2010)

*TC Shockwave Sabots*

I have a TC Bone Collector and just recently sighted it in. I bought 3 different sabots to find out which shot the best out of my gun. 

TC Shockwave 250gr.- stiff loading but grouped excellent, 1" at 100yds.

TC Shockwave Super Glide 250gr.- loaded easier than the regular TC Shockwave but grouped about 3" at 100yds.

Barnes TMZ 250gr.- would not load and almost got jammed in the end of the barrel.


My setup: TC Bone Collector with a Leupold VXIII 3.5x10 50mm. Shoots 1" groups at 100yds with 150grs of Pyrodex pellets, 250gr TC Shockwave and Remington 209 Primers.  

Hope this helps.
Doug


----------



## TagNBrag (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried to load the Barnes and had the same problem. I was affraid to fire it. had to push it all the way through. It took 2 of us to ram it thru


----------



## Caver Dave (Oct 12, 2010)

Caver Dave said:


> switched to 250gr Hornady HP/XTPs



When switching bullets, I went with the (black) Harvester Crush-Ribs... took about the same pressure to get stuffed as the  250gr Shockwave & the Super Glide sabots. 100yd groups opened 1/2"-3/4" also...


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 13, 2010)

I am liking these with 100 gr BH209. My APEX loves em in 240gr

http://www.prbullet.com/pts.htm


----------

